# Stolen miniature gypsy cob stallion



## Rosie112 (4 March 2019)

Heâ€™s been gone since December but I thought Iâ€™d post it on here his name is prettyboy heâ€™s a miniature gypsy cob stallion only 10-11hh he was stolen around the 29/12/18-06/01/19 while we where on holiday stolen from bricket wood St Albans Hertfordshire we are offering a reward for his return


----------



## Rosie112 (4 March 2019)

This is him


----------



## Amymay (6 March 2019)

How can it take a week to notice a pony missing?


----------



## Rosie112 (6 March 2019)

amymay said:



			How can it take a week to notice a pony missing?
		
Click to expand...

 we were on holiday in Florida and left him with someone we trusted and they let us down ðŸ˜ª he has a Facebook called find prettyboy if u could share his pictures it would be helpful


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 March 2019)

What was the medication he needs?
Just curious as it says he needed it every month.


----------



## {97702} (6 March 2019)

Odd that the 'Find Prettyboy' facebook page states that he was stolen while his owners were at a funeral, not whilst they were on holiday in Florida as you have stated.....


----------

